# Coping with a Peanut Allergy (Anaphlaxis) in Singapore



## Jafal

Hoping there are some members out there who have had experience in coping with a child who has Anaphylaxis in Singapore. Our 13 yo daughter was diagnosed at age 2.5 as anaphlactic to Peanuts and Shellfish, both of which a quite commonly used in foods in South Asia.

So has anybody had experience in how to deal with restaurants, schools etc. with a child who has this sort of sever allergic reaction?


----------



## newmigrant

Hi, im 26 and i had an anaphylactic shock while exercising after having prawn soup for dinner. I can totally understand your anxiety as it can be life threatening. I suggest u can educate your child on the types of food in school that is safe to eat n consequences of eating peanuts n prawns. Maybe she can bring packed food from home. It's safer as you will know what goes into them. Its not easy eating out. Probably eat more poultry dishes? When going grocery shopping, read labels to check for use of nuts. Erm... That's all i can think about for now. Take care!


----------



## newmigrant

And check with her allergist, and ask for epipen. It's a life saver.


----------



## Jafal

newmigrant said:


> Hi, im 26 and i had an anaphylactic shock while exercising after having prawn soup for dinner. I can totally understand your anxiety as it can be life threatening. I suggest u can educate your child on the types of food in school that is safe to eat n consequences of eating peanuts n prawns. Maybe she can bring packed food from home. It's safer as you will know what goes into them. Its not easy eating out. Probably eat more poultry dishes? When going grocery shopping, read labels to check for use of nuts. Erm... That's all i can think about for now. Take care!


Thanks.. yes she is well educated, having been living with this for so long. We need to study the lables at the supermarket all of the time, are the foods in Singapore sold in supermarkets well labelled in English?


----------



## lorgnette

*tracking*

Are the foods in Singapore sold in supermarkets well labelled in English?[/QUOTE]
yes, in main ingredients. 

Please note that one of the common genes spliced in GMO products is peanuts, and these products are not tagged. Soy sold is probably GM (US is main producer and exporter). 

Although rarely considered, sometimes allergies could be caused by animal feed --if she is allergic to chicken, she could be fine with another brand when allergies is caused by composition in feed. 

It is tough but do keep a journal after trying new products to verify skin/bodily reactions.

Some children grow out of their allergies. 

Recommend visiting an internal TCM practitioner. There are a few herbs which will correct the imbalance and reduce the causes. It might take a few visits to match the right herbs for her' many allergies can be removed with herbal concoctions and less stress.


----------



## Jafal

lorgnette said:


> Are the foods in Singapore sold in supermarkets well labelled in English?


yes, in main ingredients. 

Please note that one of the common genes spliced in GMO products is peanuts, and these products are not tagged. Soy sold is probably GM (US is main producer and exporter). 

Although rarely considered, sometimes allergies could be caused by animal feed --if she is allergic to chicken, she could be fine with another brand when allergies is caused by composition in feed. 

It is tough but do keep a journal after trying new products to verify skin/bodily reactions.

Some children grow out of their allergies. 

Recommend visiting an internal TCM practitioner. There are a few herbs which will correct the imbalance and reduce the causes. It might take a few visits to match the right herbs for her' many allergies can be removed with herbal concoctions and less stress.[/QUOTE]

Thanks but having lived with this for over 10 years we know she will not grow out of it and there is currnetly no medicine available to help. Just plain being cautious.


----------



## lorgnette

*holistic*

.... tried holistic medication? 

TCM considers allergies in a different approach from western (masks symptoms, anti-histamine) ---views allergic symptoms as excess to the body's tolerance in certain substances. Hence herbs help to cure root causes, restore balance, improves immunity to relieve excess.

Similarly, Ayuvedic medicine will help in recreating balance, eventually allergies will be less severe. 

As mentioned previously, avoiding peanuts is tougher today. There are many GM products on supermarket shelves commonly mixed with peanut gene e.g., notice the phase behind imported chocolate bars or candies wrappers.


----------



## Jafal

lorgnette said:


> Are the foods in Singapore sold in supermarkets well labelled in English?


yes, in main ingredients. 

Please note that one of the common genes spliced in GMO products is peanuts, and these products are not tagged. Soy sold is probably GM (US is main producer and exporter). 

Although rarely considered, sometimes allergies could be caused by animal feed --if she is allergic to chicken, she could be fine with another brand when allergies is caused by composition in feed. 

It is tough but do keep a journal after trying new products to verify skin/bodily reactions.

Some children grow out of their allergies. 

Recommend visiting an internal TCM practitioner. There are a few herbs which will correct the imbalance and reduce the causes. It might take a few visits to match the right herbs for her' many allergies can be removed with herbal concoctions and less stress.[/QUOTE]

Thanks but sorry we are not going to experiment with herbs and alternatives on our daughter .. especially after yesterday spending time with her in hospital after she was taken by ambulance from school after other children at school at a chocolate bar with peanuts. Some of the crumbs fell onto her drink bottle and when she had a drink it affected her.... our allergist is very up to date with all of the remedies and research, including alternative medicines, and they simply do not work for someone with this level of anaphylaxis.


----------



## Jimmy1978

I would avoid eating at places in Singapore like their hawker centres and food courts as each stall has their own 'secret recipe' for their spices and pastes, and peanuts are commonly used.


----------



## Jafal

Thanks Jimmy, yeah I think avoiding the smaller stalls etc that serve food is a great start.

Are there any other parents out there with kids in this stuation in Singapore? We know how to manage this (despite my bad spelling in the title we have lived with this for over 10 years) but living in a new environment, especially in South East Asia where there is a whole different understanding about the disease, is a bit of a worry.

So if any other parent coping with this could provide insights it wouldbe appreciated.


----------



## wendyand

Jafal said:


> So if any other parent coping with this could provide insights it wouldbe appreciated.


Hello- I have a 9 yr old son with a nut allergy. His extends to all nuts except almonds and hazelnuts. It is challenging here but not impossible. There are a lot of western eating options even in many of the hawker centers. 
Is your daughter only allergic to peanuts? There is something called "candlenut" that is in nonya/pernaken(prob spelled wrong) and Malay food especially ground into the spice pastes. It is related to the macadamia nut and of potential concern.
As you look at schools, be aware that some are completely up to speed on this while others are lacking even a truly qualified nurse.
I would be happy to correspond with you more in depth either through the board or privately.
Wendy


----------



## Jafal

Thanks Wendy,
Yeah she is only testing as allergic to Peanuts (which isn't a nut but a legume) but we avoid all nuts as they are generally all processed in the same plant. 
The school we are looking at, Australian International School, has 4 full time nurses and what sounds liek a good management plan.
we have travelled extensively with her into Japan, Sri Lanka, Canada, US and Europe, so we are fairly use to vetting what she eats, and take the approach that if she turns her nose up at anything we won't force the issue, as this is often a sign that there is Peanut or Shellfish in there.


----------

